# So KLOSE yet so far



## ilikecubing (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Maniac (May 17, 2011)

I've seen that, such a huge fail lol.


----------



## Owen (May 17, 2011)

What sport is this?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 17, 2011)

Owen said:


> What sport is this?


 
The one where you fail??


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

Owen said:


> What sport is this?


 
idunno. What is a spu, spu, spurt?


----------



## JyH (May 17, 2011)

Owen said:


> What sport is this?


 
What's a sport? Is that one of those urban legends like "The Sun" and "Exercise"?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> What's a sport? Is that one of those urban legends like "The Sun" and "Exercise"?


 Sound like you re sorta stealing my last comment on here lol. But seriously what is thing called a "Life" and what is a "Friend".
I keep being told I need one of those.


----------



## IamWEB (May 18, 2011)

What a minute, what is 'sheauo?' She's cleaning things and we don't even know what they are!


----------



## emolover (May 18, 2011)

Its funny because they call it football.


----------



## Stefan (May 18, 2011)

emolover said:


> Its funny because they call it football.


 
Yeah, about as funny as calling a mobile phone a mobile phone.


----------



## Owen (May 18, 2011)

lol, I know what a sport is, I just don't know what this particular sport is called.


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2011)

Spigot and faucet are far more hilarious tbh.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 18, 2011)

Owen said:


> lol, I know what a sport is, I just don't know what this particular sport is called.


 
I truely hope you aren't trolling.



Spoiler



Soccer.


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2011)

Oh so disappointing


----------



## Magix (May 18, 2011)

I feel like this is appropriate


----------



## Chapuunka (May 18, 2011)

America can be (is) so dumb.


----------



## Julian (May 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I truely hope you aren't trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are?


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 18, 2011)

he got really klose to scoring there...
I'ma have to change my klose now, since I was too excited and yeah...


----------



## uberCuber (May 18, 2011)

Owen said:


> lol, I know what a sport is, I just don't know what this particular sport is called.


 
Neither do most people in the USA apparently.


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 18, 2011)

It's football, or "soccer" in (United States and Australia?) I think. So sad some people are so ignorant...


----------



## DavidWoner (May 18, 2011)

Magix has clearly never seen an egg.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 18, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Yeah, about as funny as calling a mobile phone a mobile phone.


 I laughed Sooo much at this comment. Then I laughed more realizing that it is for serious.


----------



## EricReese (May 18, 2011)

its funny cuz he missed


----------



## Nestor (May 18, 2011)

Magix said:


> I feel like this is appropriate


 
Win.
I hate it when Americans call it soccer.


----------



## Fire Cuber (May 18, 2011)

Magix said:


> I feel like this is appropriate


 
Yeah.


----------

